# How do you take care of your LCD?



## Nightstr (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a D3100 and was just wondering how to take care of my LCD. Do most of you get LCD screen protectors? I was thinking of getting one but if I use the screen to view my photos I'm afraid that the pic will look out of focus...


----------



## MTVision (Aug 27, 2011)

If u put protector on properly it shouldn't blur the photos. Are you using LCD to tale the picture or to review them? I don't have a protector because mine flips out so I leave it closed. A microtones cloth gently used on LCD will keep it clean.


----------



## MTVision (Aug 27, 2011)

MTVision said:
			
		

> If u put protector on properly it shouldn't blur the photos. Are you using LCD to tale the picture or to review them? I don't have a protector because mine flips out so I leave it closed. A microtones cloth gently used on LCD will keep it clean.



EDIT: discard the ? And it should be microfiber!  Picture will only look out of focus on LCD with protector if it is out of focus. My opinion!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 27, 2011)

Lesser bodies don't have the little plastic cover that comes with the higher-end ones, I gather?


----------



## Nightstr (Aug 28, 2011)

MTVision said:


> MTVision said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see...


----------



## Nightstr (Aug 28, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Lesser bodies don't have the little plastic cover that comes with the higher-end ones, I gather?


Yeah I don't have a plastic cover...


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 28, 2011)

I actually broke down and bought one of the GGS glass covers for both LCD's... optical clarity is terrific compared to the plastic covers, and they are extremely tough. My one complaint is that in some lighting, there is a little more glare on the glass than the plastic had.

Amazon.com: GGS II LCD Optical Screen Protector for Nikon D7000 New: Electronics


----------



## Nightstr (Aug 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I actually broke down and bought one of the GGS glass covers for both LCD's... optical clarity is terrific compared to the plastic covers, and they are extremely tough. My one complaint is that in some lighting, there is a little more glare on the glass than the plastic had.
> 
> Amazon.com: GGS II LCD Optical Screen Protector for Nikon D7000 New: Electronics



Awesome!!! Thank you, just got one.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think that I've every seen anyone with a broken or severely scratched LCD screen on a DSLR camera.  I think I read about someone who broke it by dropping the camera, but more than the screen was damaged (bad fall).

My point is...you don't need a screen protector.  The LCD screens on these camera have a very hard, built-in clear cover.    And in the event that you do damage the LCD screen, I think it's probably something like $20-$30 to buy a new one.  

Life it too short to view everything through plastic protectors.  :er:


----------



## OscarMike (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm probably a little over cautious with all my glass but I get a zagg shield for everything. Super easy to put on and works great.


----------



## StringThing (Aug 31, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> I actually broke down and bought one of the GGS glass covers for both LCD's... optical clarity is terrific compared to the plastic covers, and they are extremely tough. My one complaint is that in some lighting, there is a little more glare on the glass than the plastic had.
> 
> Amazon.com: GGS II LCD Optical Screen Protector for Nikon D7000 New: Electronics



I second this.  The GGS protector for my D3100 is 100% transparent and I can't notice any additional glare.  Personally, it's good to know that if something scratches it badly then I am out only $9 for another one.


----------



## PJL (Sep 1, 2011)

I use a GGS on my Canon 40D with no issues.


----------

